# Greetings from Kentucky



## KYMason502 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hello every im a MM from bardstown Kentucky seen this app wanted to check it out and hopefully gain knowledge from fellow brothers. Euclid lodge 13 F. & A.M P.H.A

Sent from my LM-Q720 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Oct 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, Brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 13, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. A fellow Kentuckian here! Bardstown is a fantastic city. I visit there often.


----------



## Chaz (Oct 13, 2019)

Greetings and welcome from Colorado!


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 13, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to this forum.


----------



## KYMason502 (Oct 25, 2019)

Winter said:


> Welcome to the forum, Brother!


Thank you

Sent from my LM-Q720 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## KYMason502 (Oct 25, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. A fellow Kentuckian here! Bardstown is a fantastic city. I visit there often.


Thank you brother. Bardstown is nice but since i live here i find myself in Elizabethtown or Louisville on my days off mostly for the food.

Sent from my LM-Q720 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt L (Oct 25, 2019)

Welcome Brother from West Tennessee.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 26, 2019)

KYMason502 said:


> Bardstown is nice but since i live here i find myself in Elizabethtown or Louisville on my days off mostly for the food.


Understandable. This city has about any kind of food that you would want.


----------



## Bro Sony (Oct 27, 2019)

welcome to the forum Brother


----------

